# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون المدنى > أحكام القضاء المدني >  احكام نقض مدنى 2003

## هيثم الفقى

تأمين





إن دعوى المضرور المباشرة قبل شركة التأمين مناطه قبولها أن تكون السيارة التي وقع منها الحادث مؤمناً عليها تأميناً إجبارياً لديها وقت وقوعه وأن تثبت مسئولية قائدها عنه. المادة (5) قانون 652 لسنة 1955 مؤداه رجوع المؤمن له على الشركة بما يكون قد حكم به عليه للمضرور أو مطالبتها بأداء التعويض للأخير مناطه وقوع الحادث من سيارة مؤمناً عليها تأميناً إجبارياً أو تنفيذاً لعقد تأمين اختياري إبرام بينهما.

(الطعن رقم 4570 لسنة 70 ق – جلسة 22/4/2003)

فالقاعدة :

أن المقرر – وعلى ما جرى به قضاء هذه المحكمة – أن مناط قبل الدعوى المباشرة التي أنشأها المشرع للمضرور من حوادث السيارات قبل شركة التأمين بالمادة الخامسة من القانون رقم 652 لسنة 1955 بشأن التأمين الإجباري من المسئولية المدنية الناشئة من حوادث السيارات أن تكون السيارة التي وقع بها الحادث مؤمناً عليها تأميناً إجبارياً لديها وقت وقوعه، وأن تثبت مسئولية قائدها عنه، وعلى ذلك فإنه ليس للمؤمن له حق الرجوع على الشركة بما يكون قد حكم به عليه للمضرور أو مطالبته بأداء هذا التعويض للأخير إلا إذا كان الحادث التي نجمت عنه النتيجة الضارة قد وقع من سيار المؤمن عليها تأميناً إجبارياً أو تنفيذ لعقد تأمين إجباري أبرم بينهما.

إن قضاء المحكمة الدستورية بعدم دستورية المادة الخامسة من قانون 652 سنة 1955 بشأن المسئولية المدنية من حوادث السيارات فيما تضمنه من قصر آثار عقد التأمين في شأن السيارات الخاصة على الغير دون الركاب له أثره في امتناع المحاكم عن تطبيقها على الوقائع والمراكز القانونية المطروحة عليها ولو كانت سابقة على صدور الحكم بعدم الدستورية إلى ما استثنى أو حدد له الحكم تاريخاً آخر وعلة ذلك أمر مؤداه أن زوال الأساس القانوني للطاعنة بقصور أحكام التأمين الإجباري عن تغطية راكبي السيارة الخاصة.

(الطعن رقم 4728 لسنة 71 ق – جلسة 22/6/2003)

فالقاعدة :

أنه لما كانت المحكمة الدستورية العليا قد قضت في القضية رقم 56 سنة 22 ق دستورية في 9/6/2003 بعدم دستورية نص الماد الخامسة من القانون رقم 652 لسنة 1955 بشأن التأمين الإجباري من المسئولية المدنية الناشئة عن حوادث السيارات فيما تضمنه من قصر آثار عقد التأمين في شأن السيارات الخاصة على الغير دون الركاب، مما يتعين معه على المحاكم باختلاف أنواعها ودرجاتها أن تمتنع – وعلى ما استقر عليه قضاء هذه المحكمة – عن تطبيقه على الوقائع والمراكز القانونية المطروحة عليها حتى ولو كانت سابقة على صدور هذا الحكم بعدم الدستورية بإعتباره قضاء كاشفاً عن عيب لحق النص منذ نشأته بما ينفي صلاحيته لترتيب أي أثر من تاريخ نفاذ النص عدا ما استثناه المشرع أو حدد له الحكم تاريخاً آخر مما مؤداه زوال الأساس القانوني الذي تستند عليه الطاعنة من قصور أحكام التأمين الإجباري عن تغطية راكبي السيارات الخاصة.
تجزئــــة





إن تعلق الطعن بدفع موضوعي يترتب عليه انقضاء الحق المدعى به لسقوط الدعوى في المطالبة به بالتقادم الثلاثي بالنسبة للمؤمن على أساس قانوني يختلف عن حق المؤمن له في ذلك مع عدم تمسكه به مؤداه قبول الموضوع للتجزئة أثره إختصام المؤمن له المحكوم عليه مع المؤمن وهذا غير لازم في الطعن.

(الطعن رقم 2736 لسنة 71 ق – جلسة 27/11/2002)

فالقاعدة :

أنه لما كان مبنى الطعن يتعلق بدفع موضوعي يترتب عليه انقضاء الحق المدعى به لسقوط الدعوى في المطالبة به بالتقادم الثلاثي بالنسبة للمؤمن على أساس قانوني يختلف عن حق المؤمن له في ذلك ولم يتمسك به الأخير فإن الموضوع في هذا الصدد مما يقبل التجزئة ويكون إختصام المؤمن له المحكوم عليه مع المؤمن غير لازم.

تحكيم





إن إختصاص المتحاكمان بإختيار من يحكمونه بينهم. تقاعسهم عن ذلك. أثره. فرض المحكمة إختيارها عليهم. (م 17 ق 27 لسنة 1994) في شأن التحكيم في المواد المدنية والتجارية. مؤداها. إعتداد القانون بإتفاق التحكيم ولو لم يتضمن إختيار المحتكمون محكميهم. إنصراف الحكم المطعون فيه عن الإعتداد بإتفاق التحكيم بقالة خلوه من تحديد أشخاص المحكمين رغم إقامة الدعوى في ظل العمل بأحكام القانون 27 لسنة 1994 خطأ في تطبيق القانون يفرض البطلان.

(الطعن رقم 4791 لسنة 71 ق – جلسة 24/11/2002)

فالقاعدة :

أن النص في المادة (17) من القانون رقم 27 لسنة 1994 في شأن التحكيم في المواد المدنية والتجارية على أن "لطرفي التحكيم الإتفاق على إختيار المحكمين وعلى كيفيته ووقت إختيارهم فإذا لم يتفقا أتبع ما يلي: (1) إذا كان هيئة التحكيم مشكلة من محكم واحد تولت المحكمة المشار إليها في المادة (9) من هذا القانون إختياره بناء على طلب أحد الطرفين. (ب) فإذا كانت هيئة التحكيم مشكلة من ثلاثة محكمين اختار كل طرف محكماً ثم يتفق المحكمان على إختيار المحكم الثالث، فإذا لم يعين أحد الطرفين محكمة خلال الثلاثين يوماً التالية لتسلمه طلباً بذلك من الطرف الآخر، أو إذا لم يتفق المحكمان المعينان على إختيار المحكم الثالث خلال الثلاثين يوماً التالية لتاريخ تعيين أخرهما تولت المحكمة المشار إليها في المادة (9) من هذا القانون إختياره بناء على طلب أحد الطرفين ويكون للمحكم الذي إختاره المحكمان المعينان أو الذي اختارته المحكمة رئاسة هيئة التحكيم وتسري هذه الأحكام في حالة تشكيل هيئة التحكيم من أكثر من ثلاثة محكمين ......". يدل على أن المشرع خص المتحاكمين بإختيار من يحكمونه بينهم وإلا فرضته عليهم المحكمة على النحو الثابت بنص المادة سالفة الذكر، وهو ما يكشف عن أن القانون إعتد بإتفاق التحكيم حتى وإن تقاعس المحتكمون عن إختيار محكميهم. لما كان ذلك، وكان القانون رقم 27 لسنة 1994 المعمول به إعتباراً من 21/5/1994 ضمن المادة الأولى من مواد الإصدار ما يفرض أحكامه على كل تحكيم قائم وقت نفاذه أو يبدأ بعده ولو استند إلى إتفاق تحكيم سبق إبرامه قبل نفاذه، وكانت دعوى المطعون ضده قد أقيمت في ظل العمل بأحكام هذا القانون فإن الحكم المطعون فيه وقد خالف هذا النظر وإنصرف عن الإعتداد بإتفاق التحكيم بقالة أنه خلا من تحديد أشخاص المحكمين فإنه يكون قد أخطأ في تطبيق القانون.

حيازة





إن الحائز حسن النية يتحول إلى سيء النية من الوقت الذي يصبح فيه عالماً أن حيازته اعتداء على حق الغير (م 966/1 مدني).

(الطعن رقم 3485 لسنة 71 ق – جلسة 22/10/2002)

فالقاعدة :

إن الحائز حسن النية يتحول عملاً بالمادة (966/1) من هذا القانون (القانون المدني) إلى حائز سيء النية من الوقت الذي يصبح فيه عالماً أن حيازته اعتداء على حق الغير.

إن تفضيل الحيازة متى تعادلت سندات الخصوم مناطه سبقها في التاريخ سواء كان سندها سابقاً على سند الحيازة الأخرى أو لاحقاً له (المادة 959 مدني).

(الطعن رقم 588 لسنة 72 ق – جلسة 6/2/2003)

فالقاعدة :

أن النص في المادة (959) من القانون المدني على أن "الحيازة الأحق بالتفضيل هي الحيازة التي تقوم على سند قانوني فإذا لم يكن لدى أي من الحائزين سند أو تعادلت سنداتهم كانت الحيازة الأحق هي الأسبق في التاريخ" يدل على أن مناط تفضيل الحيازة متى تعادلت سندات الخصوم هي سبقها في التاريخ سواء كان سندها سابقاً على سند الحيازة الأخرى أو لاحقاً له.

كما أن المفاضلة بين حيازتين من قواعدها قيام أو عدم قيام كل منهما على سند قانوني، وتفضيل الأسبق في التاريخ وسواء كان سندها سابقاً على سند الأخرى أو لاحقاً له، قيام إحداهما دنو الأخرى على سند قانوني يغرض تفضيل القائمة على السند سواء كانت سابقة على الأخرى أو لاحقة لها (م 959 مدني).

(الطعن رقم 463 لسنة 64 ق – جلسة 25/2/2003)

فالقاعدة :

إن النص في الفقرة الأولى من المادة (959) من القانون المدني على أن "إذا لم يكن من فقد الحيازة قد إنقضت على حيازته سنة وقت فقدها، فلا يجوز أن يسترد الحيازة إلا من شخص لا يستند إلى حيازة أحق بالتفضيل. والحيازة الأحق بالتفضيل هي الحيازة التي تقوم على سند قانوني. فإذا لم يكن لدى أي من الحائزين سند أو تعادلت سنداتهم، كانت الحيازة الأحق هي الأسبق في التاريخ" – يدل على أن المشرع وضع قواعد للمفاضلة بين حيازة وأخرى، فإذا قامت كل من الحيازتين على سند قانوني فضلت الحيازة الأسبق في التاريخ سواء كان سندها سابقاً على سند الحيازة الأخرى أو لاحقاً له. وإذا لم تقم أي من الحيازتين على سند قانوني فإن الحيازة الأسبق في التاريخ هي التي تفضل. وإذا قامت إحدى الحيازتين على سند قانوني ولم تقم الحيازة الأخرى على سند مقابل فضلت الحيازة التي تقوم على سند قانوني سواء كانت سابقة على الحيازة الأخرى أو لاحقة لها.

إن عقد البيع العرفي المصدق على توقيعات المتبايعين فيه من الشهر العقاري أو من رئيس مجلس إدارة الجمعية التعاونية الزراعية المختصة وبعضوية اثنين من أعضائها يتم الإعتداد به في نقل الحيازة (المادة 18/1 من قرار وزير الزراعة رقم 59 بتاريخ 26/1/1985 بإصدار نظام بطاقة الحيازة الزراعية).

(الطعن رقم 1479 لسنة 64 ق – جلسة 9/3/2003)

فالقاعدة :

أن النص في الفقرة الأولى من المادة (18) من قرار وزير الزراعة رقم 59 بتاريخ 26/1/1985 بموجب إتفاق كتابي موقع عليه من الطرفين مع إقرار الحائز بتحمله جميع الديون المستحقة على الأرض محل التنازل عن الحيازة لأية جهة كانت بشرط أن يكون هذا الإتفاق مصدقاً على التوقيعات فيه من الشهر العقاري أو من رئيس مجلس إدارة الجمعية التعاونية الزراعية المختصة وعضوين من أعضائها وذلك مع عدم الإخلال بالأحكام الخاصة بعد جواز التنازل عن الإيجار أو التأجير من الباطن إلا في الأحوال المقررة قانوناً ويعتد في هذا الصدد بالإتفاق الوارد في عقود البيع أو القسمة العرفية (الإبتدائية) متى كان مصدقاً على التوقيعات فيها على الوجه المتقدم "يدل على أن المشرع إعتد في نقل الحيازة بعقد البيع العرفي المصدق فيه على توقيعات المتبايعين سواء من الشهر العقاري أو من رئيس مجلس إدارة الجمعية التعاونية الزراعية المختصة وعضوين من أعضائها.

إن رفع دعوى منع التعرض مشروط بتوافر نية التملك لدى رافعها ولازمه وجود أن يكون العقار المرفوعة بشأنه مما يجوز تملكه بالتقادم. مؤداه. عدم جواز رفعها بشأن الأموال العامة أو الأموال الخاصة المملوكة للدولة أو للأشخاص الإعتبارية العامة أو المؤسسات العامة أو الهيئات العامة أو شركات القطاع العام أو الأوقاف الخيرية التي لا يجوز كسب أي وقف عيني عليها أو الأراضي الصحراوية التي تشغلها القوات المسلحة كمناطق عسكرية له أثره في إلتزام المحكمة بالتحقق من طبيعة الأراضي التي رفعت بشأنها الدعوى. ثبوت أنها من الأموال العامة أو الخاصة أو الأراضي الصحراوية السالف ذكرها وجوب القضاء بعدم قبول الدعوى.

(الطعن رقم 75 لسنة 71 ق – جلسة 24/6/2003)

فالقاعدة :

أنه ينبغي لمن يستهدف حماية وضع يده منع التعرض أن تتوافر لديه نية التملك بإعتبارها ركناً أساسياً في هذه الدعوى يميزها عن دعوى إسترداد الحيازة. ولازم ذلك أن يكون العقار مما يجوز تملكه بالتقادم أي ليس من الأموال العامة التي لا يصح أن تكون محلاً لحق خاص، أو من الأموال الخاصة المملوكة للدولة، أو للأشخاص الإعتبارية العامة، أو للوحدات الإقتصادية التابعة للمؤسسات العامة أو الهيئات العامة وشركات القطاع العام غير التابعة لأيهما، أو للأوقاف الخيرية التي منع المشرع تملكها أو كسب أي حق عيني عليها بالتقادم عملاً بالمادة (970) من القانون المدني المعدلة بالقوانين أرقام 147 لسنة 1957، 39 لسنة 1959، 55 لسنة 1970 ما لم يثبت أن طالب الحماية كسب الحق العيني قبل نفاذها. كذلك فإن النص في المادة الثانية من القانون رقم 143 لسنة 1981 بشأن الأراضي الصحراوية المستبدلة بالمادتين الثانية والثامنة من القانون رقم 7 لسنة 1991 بشأن بعض الأحكام المتعلقة بأملاك الدولة الخاصة على تخويل رئيس الجمهورية سلطة تحديد المناطق الإستراتيجية ذات الأهمية العسكرية من الأراضي الصحراوية التي لا يجوز تملكها، ووضع القواعد الخاصة بهذه المناطق، وفي المادة العاشرة من القانون رقم 143 لسنة 1981على حظر وضع اليد أو التعدي على تلك الأراضي، وعلى أن يكون لوزير الدفاع سلطة إزالته بالطريق الإداري بالنسبة للأراضي التي تشغلها القوات المسلحة كمناطق عسكرية – لازمه وجوب تحقق المحكمة من طبيعة الأرض التي رفعت بشأنها دعوى منع التعرض أو إسترداد الحيازة فإذا ثبت لها أنها من الأموال العامة أو من الأموال الخاصة السالف ذكرها أو من الأراضي الصحراوية التي لا يجوز تملكها أو وضع اليد عليها – قضت بعدم قبول الدعوى، وإذا ثبت لها أنها لا تندرج في أي منها فصلت في الدعوى تاركة للخصوم المنازعة في الملك فيما بعد.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

دستور





إن المحكمة الدستورية العليا وإقتصار وظيفتها على مراقبة دستورية القوانين واللوائح لا المبادئ القانونية والإجتهادات القانونية يجعل الحكم بعدم دستورية نص له أثره في عدم جواز تطبيقه من اليوم التالي لنشر الحكم حتى على الوقائع السابقة على صدوره، وإستخلاص قاعدة قانونية جديدة أو نهص بديل من منطوقه أو أسباب أمر غير مقبول. (المادتان 29، 49 ق 48 لسنة1979 بإصدار قانون المحكمة الدستورية العليا).

(الطعن رقم 1006 لسنة 72 ق – جلسة 24/3/2003) (إيجارات)

فالقاعدة :

أن النص في المادتين (29، 49) من القانون 48 لسنة 1979 بإصدار قانون المحكمة الدستورية العليا – يدل على أن مهمة المحكمة الدستورية مقصورة في مقام مراقبة الدستورية على نصوص القوانين واللوائح، ولا تتعداها إلى مراقبة دستورية المبادئ القضائية والإجتهادات القانونية، وأن أثر الحكم بعدم دستورية نص هو عدم جواز تطبيقه من اليوم التالي لنشر الحكم حتى على الوقائع السابقة على صدور الحكم بعدم الدستورية بحيث يعتبر النص المقضي بعدم دستوريته عدماً.. كأن لم يكن، ولكن لا تجاوز آثار الحكم بعدم الدستورية هذا الحد فلا يستخلص من منطوقه أو أسبابه قاعدة قانونية جديدة أو نصاً بديلاً لأن بديل النص المقضي بعدم دستوريته هو مجموعة القواعد القانونية السارية على موضوع النزاع على التفصيل الوارد في نصوص القانون المدني المبينة لمصادر القاعدة القانونية وعلى سبيل الحصر في مادته الأولى، والقواعد التي تحكم تنازعها من حيث الزمان في المواد التالية.

دعوى





إن بحث شروط قبول الدعوى تكون العبرة فيه بوقت طرح الطلب على القضاء.

(الطعن رقم 6217 لسنة 65 ق – جلسة 25/11/2002) (إيجارات)

فالقاعدة :

أن العبرة في بحث شروط قبول الدعوى هي بوقت طرح الطلب على القضاء لأنه الوقت الذي كان يتعين أن يصدر فيه الحكم حتى لا يضار صاحب الحق ببطء إجراءات التقاضي أو مماطلة الخصوم.

إن الإدخال في الدعوى. عدم إستيفائه الإجراءات التي حددها القانون له أثره في عدم قبول الغير خصماً فيها. مثول المدخل بناء على إجراء باطل أمام المحكمة وتمسكه في مواجهة أطراف الخصومة بطلب الحكم في الدعوى على نحو معين. كاف بذاته لجعله طرفاً في الخصومة القضائية متى استوفى الشروط القانونية للتدخل في الدعوى.

(الطعن رقم 428 لسنة 71 ق – جلسة 13/1/2003) (إيجارات)

فالقاعدة :

أنه لئن كان إدخال الغير خصماً في الدعوى إذا لم يستوف الإجراءات التي حددها القانون يؤدي إلى الحكم بعدم قبوله بإعتبار أن الإدخال قد ينطوي على إرغام المدخل على الإشتباك في خصومة لم ير هو محلاً للزوج بنفسه فيها، إلا أنه متى حضر هذا الشخص وأبدى حرصاً على أن يكون طرفاً في الخصومة القضائية ومثل أمام المحكمة وتمسك في مواجهة أطراف الخصومة بطلب الحكم في الدعوى على نحو معين حماية لحق يدعيه فإن ذلك بمجرده يجعله طرفاً في الخصومة القضائي متى استوفى الشروط القانونية للتدخل في الدعوى، إذ يستوي في هذه الحالة حضوره بعد إجراء باطل مع حضوره من تلقاء نفسه لأن للتدخل إجراءاته المستقلة وهي غير مبنية على ما سبق، وهذا ما يتفق مع توجه المشرع إلى الإقلال من دواعي البطلان بتغلب موجبات صحة الإجراء على أسباب بطلانها أو قصورها بإعتبار أن الغاية من الإجراءات هي وضعها في خدمة الحق.

إن دعويا الطرد للغضب وإسترداد الحيازة رغم إختلافهما من حيث الواقعة فإن سبب كل منهما هو تصدي الأولى لبحث الواقعة القائمة وقت رفعها والمستمرة حتى صدور الحكم فيها لإزالة التعدي القائم فعلاً وتعرض الثانية لبحث واقعة سلب الحيازة التي وقعت قبل رفعها وردها لمن انتزعت منه حيلة أو خفية أو بالقوة.

(الطعن رقم 983 لسنة 71 ق – جلسة 28/10/2002) (إيجارات)

فالقاعدة :

أن دعوى الطرد تقوم على بحث الواقعة القائمة وقت رفعها والمستمرة حتى صدور الحكم فيها لتزيل التعدي القائم فعلاً وليس محلها بحث ذلك التعدي الذي صاحب وضع اليد وبهذا تختلف عن دعوى إسترداد الحيازة التي يرفعها من إنتزعت حيازته حيلة أو خفية أو بالقوة والتي تكون مهمة المحكمة بحث الواقعة وقت إنتزاع الحيازة، وعلى ذلك فإن الواقعة سبب دعوى الطرد للغضب هي الحالة القائمة وقت رفعها في حين أن سبب دعوى إسترداد الحيازة هي واقعة سلب الحيازة التي وقعت قبل رفعها.
شركات





إن توقف أو تلف عدادات الكهرباء عن التسجيل لسبب لا يرجع إلى المنتفع له أثره في حساب الإستهلاك على أساس متوسطة عن مدة التلف أو التوقف عن التسجيل على ألا تزيد المطالبة على ستة شهور سابقة على إكتشاف العطل والمدة التالية له حتى تاريخ الإصلاح أو التغيير والإستثناء هو تسبب المنتفع بفعله في عدم إكتشاف العطل. (المادتان (18) من اللائحة التجارية لشركة كهرباء الإسكندرية و14 من قرار رئيس مجلس الوزراء رقم 222 لسنة 1987).

(الطعن رقم 5862 لسنة 71 ق – جلسة 14/5/2003)

فالقاعدة :

أنه لما كان المادة (18) من اللائحة التجارية للشركة المطعون ضدها والمنشور بالوقائع المصرية بالعدد 198 (تابع) في 3/9/1996 – والتي تحكم واقعة الدعوى، بموجب المادة (14) من قرار رئيس مجلس الوزراء رقم 222 لسنة 1978 بإنشائها، والتي حلت محل اللائحة التجارية لهيئة كهرباء مصر الصادر بقرار رئيس مجلس الوزراء رقم 419 لسنة 1977 قد نصت على أنه "في حالة تلف العدادات أو توقفها عن التسجيل لأسباب لا ترجع للمنتفع يتم حساب الإستهلاك عن مدة تلف العدادات أو توقفها عن التسجيل، على أساس متوسط استهلاك يتم إحتسابه حسب موسمية التشغيل وتطور الأحمال..، وفي جميع الأحوال لا يجوز مطالبة المشترك بقيمة استهلاك يزيد على ستة شهور سابقة على أول تقرير يتضمن تلف العدادات أو توقفها عن التسجيل والمدة التالية حتى الإصلاح أو التغيير ما لم يكن عدم إكتشاف ذلك لسبب يرجع للمنتفع.. "بما مفاده أن الأصل – عند تلف العدادات أو توقفها عن التسجيل لسبب لا يرجع للمنتفع – أن يتم حساب الإستهلاك على أساس متوسطة عن مدة التلف أو التوقف عن التسجيل على ألا تزيد المطالبة عن ستة شهور سابقة على إكتشاف العطل.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

صلح





إن المحتج عليه بالصلح له الطعن عليه ودفع حجيته لعله يبديها وإن وجوب فصل المحكمة في المنازعة في عقد الصلح بإعتبارها فرعاً من المنازعة في الحق المتصالح عليه أمر مقرر.

(الطعن رقم 1577 لسنة 72 ق – جلسة 24/6/2003)

فالقاعدة :

أنه يجوز لمن يحتج عليه بالصلح أن يطعن عليه ويدفع حجيته لعله يبديها، و يجب على المحكمة، في هذه الحالة أن تفصل في المنازعة في عقد الصلح بإعتبارها فرعاً من المنازعة في الحق المتصالح عليه وتقول كلمتها في العقد أخذاً به أو إطراحاً له.

إن الأرض المملوكة للدولة لا يجوز التصالح عليها.

(الطعن رقم 2475 لسنة 58 ق – جلسة 10/11/2002)

فالقاعدة :

إنه لا يجوز التصالح على أرض مملوكة للدولة.

عقـــد





إن إنهاء العارية قبل إنقضاء أجلها شرطه أن عبء الإثبات يقع على عاتق المعير (م 644/1 مدني).

(الطعن رقم 2245 لسنة 55 ق – جلسة 23/6/2003) (إيجارات)

فالقاعدة :

أن النص في المادة (644) من القانون المدني على أنه "يجوز للمعير أن يطلب في أي وقت إنهاء العارية في الأحوال الآتية: (أ) إذا عرضت له حاجة عاجلة للشيء لم تكن متوقعة.. "يدل على أنه يجوز للمعير إذا جدت له بعد إبرام عقد العارية حاجة للشيء المعار أن يطلب إنها العارية قبل إنقضاء أجلها بشرطين أولها أن تكون حاجته للشيء عاجلة والثاني ألا تكون متوقعة وقت إنعقاد العارية ويقع على المعير عبء إثبات كون الحاجة للشيء المعار عاجله وغير متوقعة.

فوائد





إن تحديد المشرع مقدار الفائدة الجائز للدائن المطالبة بها في حالة عدم الإتفاق على مقدارها وتأخر المدين في الوفاء بإلتزامه أمر لازمه وجوب تحديد الحكم القاضي بالفوائد التأخيرية نوعها ومقدارها تبعاً لذلك (المادة 226 من القانون المدني) وتخلف ذلك له أثره في مخالفة في القانون وترتيب البطلان.

(الطعن رقم 1229 لسنة 71 ق – جلسة 2/1/2003)

فالقاعدة :

إن النص في المادة (226) من القانون المدني على أنه "إذا كان محل الالتزام مبلغاً من النقود وكان معلوم المقدار وقت الطلب وتأخر المدين في الوفاء به كان ملزماً بأن يدفع للدائن على سبيل التعويض عن التأخر فوائد وقدرها أربعة في المائة في المسائل المدنية وخمسة في المائة في المسائل التجارية.." يدل على أن المشرع قد حدد مقدار الفائدة التي جوز للدائن المطالبة بها – في حالة عدم الإتفاق على مقدارها – إذا كان محل الالتزام مبلغاً من النقود معلوم المقدار وقت الطلب وتأخر المدين في الوفاء به بما لازمه أنه يتعين على الحكم القاضي بالفوائد التأخيرية أن يحدد نوعها وما إذا كانت مدنية أو تجارية ومقدارها تبعاً لذلك وإلا كان مخالفاً للقانون.

قانون





إن رفع حكم القواعد الإستثنائية بشأن بيع الأماكن المبينة في المادة الأولى من القانون 4 لسنة 1996 من تاريخ العمل به مؤداه خضوعها من هذا التاريخ للأحكام العامة لعقد البيع الواردة بالقانون المدني متى أبرمت في ظله.

(الطعنان رقما 5314، 5527 لسنة 70 ق – جلسة 27/11/2002)

فالقاعدة :

أنه إذ كان النص في المادة الأولى من القانون 4 لسنة 1996 على أنه "لا تسري أحكام القانونين رقمي 49 لسنة 1977 في شأن تأجير وبيع الأماكن وتنظيم العلاقة بين المؤجر والمستأجر، 136 لسنة 1981 في شأن بعض الأحكام الخاصة بتأجير وبيع الأماكن وتنظيم العلاقة بين المؤجر والمستأجر، والقوانين الخاصة بإيجار الأمان الصادرة قبلهما، على الأماكن التي لم يسبق تأجيرها، ولا على الأماكن التي إنتهت عقود إيجارها قبل العمل بهذا القانون، أو تنتهي بعده لأي سبب من الأسباب، دون أن يكون لأحد حق البقاء فيها طبقاً للقانون، وفي مادته الثانية على أن "تطبق أحكام القانون المدني في شأن تأجير الأماكن المنصوص عليها في المادة الأولى من هذا القانون، خالية أو مفروشة، أو في شأن إستغلالها والتصرف فيها" يدل على أنه إعتباراً من 31 من يناير سنة 1996 – تاريخ العمل بهذا القانون – فقد رفع المشرع حكم القواعد الإستثنائية بشأن بيع الأماكن المشار إليها في المادة الأولى منه، وأخضعها للأحكام العامة لعقد البيع الواردة بالقانون المدني، متى أبرمت في ظله.

قرار إداري





إن تكامل شرائط أعمال البناء المراد الترخيص بإنشائها يرتب أثره في صدور الترخيص بها لصاحبها بالموافقة عليه صراحة. إنقضاء المدة المحددة للبت فيه دون صدور قرار مسبب برفضه. إعتباره قراراً بالموافقة على الترخيص وشرطه هو عدم تعليق الجهة الإدارية رأيها على إستيفاء طلبتها، وقرار فرفضه القانون فحلت به إرادة المشرع بالموافقة على الترخيص بالعمل المطلوب محل إرادة الجهة التي تقاعست عن إصداره وعدم إعتباره قراراً إدارياً سلبياً أمر مقرر قانوناً.

(الطعنان رقما 4469، 4623 لسنة 72 ق – جلسة 22/6/2003)

فالقاعدة :

إن تكامل للعمل المراد الترخيص بإنشائه صدر لصاحبه الترخيص به إما بالموافقة عليه صراحة أو بإنقضاء المدة المحددة للبت فيه دون صدور قرار مسبب برفضه طالما كان صمت الجهة الإدارية خالياً من ثمة ما يعلق رأيها على إستيفاءات طلبتها، وقرار الجهة الإدارية بالموافقة على الترخيص بالأعمال المطلوبة بإنقضاء المدة المحددة للبت فيه على النحو الوارد في المادة السادسة سالفة الذكر لا يعد قراراً إدارياً سلبياً وإنما هو في حقيقته قرار فرفض القانون فحلت به إرادة المشرع بالموافقة على الترخيص بالعمل المطلوب محل إرادة الجهة التي تقاعست عن إصدار هذا القرار والذي يلزم لتحقق قيامه أن يقدم طلب الحصول على الترخيص وفقاً لأحكام القانون مستوفياً الشروط والأوضاع المقررة فيه وفي لائحته التنفيذية والقرارات الصادرة تنفيذاً له، لما كان ذلك، وكان وزير الإسكان قد أصدر القرار رقم 180 لسنة 1998 بتعديل بعض أحكام اللائحة التنفيذية للقانون رقم 106 لسنة 1976 الصادر بها قرار وزير الإسكان رقم 268 لسنة 1996 الذي حل محل القرار رقم 237 لسنة 1977 ونص في المادة (11 مكرراً ثالثاً) على حظر الترخيص ببناء وحدات إدارية وتجارية جديدة بمنطقة جاردن سيتي بالقاهرة وكان هذا القرار بتعديل اللائحة التنفيذية مستنداً إلى نص المادتين (4، 34) من القانون رقم 106 لسنة 1976 المعدل بالقانون رقم 101 لسنة 1996 اللتين خولتا وزير الإسكان إصدار اللائحة التنفيذية متضمنة بياناً بشرائط هذا الترخيص مما يتعين معه أن يكون طلب الترخيص موافقاً لأحكامه وإذ صدر الحكم المطعون فيه بإجابة المطعون ضده الأول إلى طلبه بتمكينه من بناء بدروم جراج وأرضي محلات وميزانين إداري وعشرة أدوار سكنية متكررة بإرتفاع 36 متراً على سند أنه ترخص له بإنشائها كأثر لإنقضاء المدة المحددة في القانون 106 لسنة 1976 دون صدور قرار مسبب برفضه حال أن هذا الطلب تقدم به صاحبه متضمناً إنشاء وحدات إدارية وتجارية في منطقة محظور فيها التصريح بذلك بموجب أحكام اللائحة التنفيذية لهذا القانون الصادر بها قرار وزير الإسكان رقم 268 لسنة 1996 المعدل بالقرار رقم 180 لسنة 1988 مما لا محل معه لإعتبار سكوت الجهة الإدارية عن الرد على طلب الترخيص رغم مخالفته لهذه اللائحة بمثابة موافقة عليه فإنه يكون معيباً.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

محكمة الموضوع





إن المسألة الفنية البحتة ليس للمحكمة أن تحل نفسها محل الخبير الفني فيها وعدم إستطاعتها إبداء الرأي فيها بغير الإستعانة بأهل الخبرة ولها الإستعانة بالحقائق العلمية الثابتة لكشف الحقيقة في الدعوى وعدم إعتبار ذلك قضاء بعلمها الشخصي أمر منطقي.

(الطعن رقم 82 لسنة 70 ق – جلسة 22/10/2002)

فالقاعدة :

إن كان لا يجوز للمحكمة أن تحل نفسها محل الخبير الفني في مسألة فنية بحتة لا تستطيع أن تشق طريقها لإبداء الرأي فيها بغير الإستعانة بأهل الخبرة، إلا أن لها أن تستعين على كشف الحقيقة في الدعوى بالحقائق العلمية الثابتة دون أن يعد ذلك قضاء بعلمها الشخصي.

مسئولية





إن الأماكن المخصصة للحمولة بمركبات النقل وحظر وجود ركاب أو أشخاص بها إلا بتراخيص من قسم المرور (المادة 94 من قرار وزير الداخلية 291 لسنة 1974 باللائحة التنفيذية لقانون المرور قبل إلغائها بالقرار 5330 لسنة 1994) أمر مؤداه أن مركبة النقل المجهزة بصهريج لنقل المياه. تزويدها بسواتر معدنية على جانبي الصهريج المحمول عليها. لا يؤدي بذاته إلى صلاحيتها كمركبة لنقل الأشخاص ولذلك أثره في التصريح بالركوب على أي جزء خارجي منها أو بالمكان المخصص للحمولة. خطأ يستوجب المسئولية وشرطه هو توافر باقي أركانها.

(الطعن رقم 477 لسنة 64 ق – جلسة 25/3/2003)

فالقاعدة :

أن حظر المشرع في المادة (94) من قرار وزير الداخلية رقم 291 لسنة 1974 بشأن اللائحة التنفيذية لقانون المرور – قبل إلغائها بالقرار 5330 لسنة 1994 – وجود ركاب أو أشخاص بالأماكن المخصصة للحمولة بمركبات النقل إلا بترخيص من قسم المرور. مما مؤداه أن تزويد مركبة النقل المجهزة بصهريج لنقل المياه بسواتر معدنية على جانبي الصهريج المحمول عليها لا يؤدي بذاته إلى صلاحيتها كمركبة لنقل الأشخاص ويكون مجرد التصريح بالركوب على أي جزء خارجي منها أو بالمكان المخصص للحمولة خطأ يستوجب المسئولية متى توافر باقي أركانها.

إن علاقة التبعية قوامها السلطة الفعلية على التابع في الرقابة والتوجيه ولو كان قاصرة على الرقابة الإدارية (م 174 مدني) تكييف الحكم الأساسي القانوني لدعوى المسئولية التي يقيمها المضرور على المسئول عن الضرر الذي لحقه من العمل غير المشروع الذي ارتكبه تابعه. وجوب تعرضه لدلالة قيام علاقة التبعية والولاية في الرقابة والتوجيه وبيان مدى توافر ذلك.

(الطعن رقم 3608 لسنة 71 ق – جلسة 25/12/2002)

فالقاعدة :

أن قوام علاقة المتبوع بالتابع هو ما للمتبوع على التابع من سلطة فعلية في توجهيه ورقابته ويكفي لتحققها أن يقوم بها تابع آخر نيابة عنه ولحسابه بما لازمه أن يعني الحكم عند تكييف الأساس القانوني لدعوى المسئولية التي يقيمها المضرور على المسئول عن الضرر الذي لحقه من العمل غير المشروع الذي لحقه من العمل غير المشروع الذي ارتكبه تابعه على أساس تلك المسئولية أن يعرض لدلالة قيام علاقة التبعية والولاية في الرقابة والتوجيه ويبين بما فيه الكفاية مدى توافر ذلك.

إن رجوع العامل المضرور بالتعويض على صاحب العمل أمر مناطه ثبوت أن إصابة العامل قد نشأت عن خطأ شخصي من جانب صاحب العمل يرتب مسئوليته الذاتية عن هذا التعويض، وهذا مؤداه عدم تطبيق أحكام المسئولية المفترضة لحارس البناء الواردة بالمادة (177) مدني.

(الطعن رقم 4303 لسنة 72 ق – جلسة 22/6/2003)

فالقاعدة :

إن مناط رجوع العامل المضرور بالتعويض على صاحب العمل أن يثبت – وعلى ما جرى به قضاء هذه المحكمة – أن إصابة العامل قد نشأت عن خطأ شخصي من جانب صاحب العمل يرتب مسئوليته الذاتية عن هذا التعويض وهو ما لا محل معه لتطبيق أحكام المسئولية المفترضة لحارس البناء الواردة بنص المادة (177) من القانون المدني.

إن هيئة كهربة الريف وإختصاصها وفقاً للقانون 27 لسنة 1976 وحلولها محل الهيئة العامة لكهربة الريف والمنشأة بالقرار الجمهوري 470 لسنة 1971 وتحديد نطاق أعمالها بتلك المتعلقة بمشروعات كهربة الريف وتدعيم شبكات التوزيع القائمة دراسة وتنفيذاً وتخطيطاً وعدم امتداد إختصاصها إلى ما كان منوطاً بالمؤسسة المصرية العامة للكهرباء أو هيئة كهرباء مصر من تشغيل وصيانة شبكات توزيع الجهد المنخفض داخل الجمهورية وقراها.

(الطعن رقم 2976 لسنة 62 ق – جلسة 6/7/2003)

فالقاعدة :

أن هذه الهيئة (هيئة كهربة الريف) وعلى ما ضمته أحكام القانون رقم 27 لسنة 1976 الصادر بإنشائها في 12/3/1976 إنما تختص بدراسة وتخطيط وتنفيذ جميع الأعمال المتعلقة بمشروع كهربة الريف وتطويره وتدعيم شبكات التوزيع والقيام بجميع أعمال التوصيلات الكهربائية بالنسبة للقوى المحركة للصناعات البيئية وماكينات الري وآلات الميكنة الزراعية وما في حكمها والقيام بأعمال الخبرة وتنفيذ المشروعات التي تدخل في إختصاص الهيئة في الداخل أو في الخارج وقد حلت هذه الهيئة محل الهيئة العامة لكهربة الريف الصادر بإنشائها قرار رئيس الجمهورية رقم 470 سنة 1971 في 25/3/1971 محدداً نطاق أعمال بتلك المتعلقة بمشروعات كهربة الريف وتدعيم شبكات التوزيع القائمة دراسة وتخطيطاً وتنفيذاً دون أن يمتد نطاق إختصاصها وهيئة كهرباء الريف التي حلت محلها إلى ما كان منوطاً بالمؤسسة المصرية العامة للكهرباء ومن بعدها هيئة كهرباء مصر من تشغيل وصيانة شبكات توزيع الجهد المنخفض داخل الجمهورية وقراها.

كما أن المؤسسة المصرية العامة للكهرباء وإستقلالها وفقاً للقرارين الجمهوريين رقمي 3726 لسنة 1965، 2094 لسنة 1969 بأعباء تشغيل وصيانة شبكات توزيع الجهد المنخفض داخل مجالس المدن والقرى في ظل العمل بأحكام القانونين 124 لسنة 1960، 57 لسنة 1971 في شأن الحكم المحلي له أثره في إعتبارها صاحبة السيطرة الفعلية على الشبكات والمتولية حراستها وحلول هيئة كهرباء مصر محلها بكل ما لها من حقوق وما عليها من إلتزامات بالقانون 12 لسنة 1976.

(الطعن رقم 2976 لسنة 62 ق – جلسة 6/7/2003)

فالقاعدة :

أنه إذ صدر قرار رئيس الجمهورية رقم 3726 سنة 1965 بإنشاء المؤسسة المصرية العامة للكهرباء وخصها فيما ضمنه نص المادة (2/3) بتوزيع القوى الكهربائية وبيعها في أنحاء الجمهورية ثم صدر القرار الجمهوري رقم 2094 سنة 1969 وأسند إلى تلك المؤسسة صراحة القيام بأعباء تشغيل وصيانة شبكات توزيع الجهد المنخفض داخل مجالس المدن والقرى ثلاثة مليمات عن كل كيلو وات ساعة مورد لتلك المجالس ومجلس على العدادات.." وعلى أن يقوم مجلس المدنية أو القرية بسداد قيمة الطاقة الكهربائية الموردة إليه والمسجلة على العدادات مضافاً إليها مقابل أعباء الصيانة والتشغيل للمؤسسة المصرية العامة للكهرباء على أن تتم المحاسبة والسداد شهرياً"، فقد دل بذلك على أن المشرع أسند صراحة إلى المؤسسة المصرية العامة للكهرباء – ومن بعدها هيئة كهرباء مصر – الطاعنة – التي حلت محلها بالقانون رقم 12 لسنة 1976 بكل ما لها من حقوق وما عليها من إلتزامات – أعباء تشغيل وصيانة شبكات توزيع الجهد المخفض داخل مجلس المدن والقرى في تاريخ الحادث الواقع في 9/5/1972 في ظل العمل بأحكام القانون رقم 124 سنة 1960 بشأن نظام الإدارة المحلية والقانون رقم 57 سنة 1971 في شأن الحكم المحلي الذي صدر مستبقياً ما لا يتعارض معه من أحكام القانون الأول واللوائح الصادرة له إلى أن تلغي أو تعدل أو يستبدل بها غيرها ومن ثم تكون هي صاحبة السيطرة الفعلية على هذه الشبكات والمتولية حراستها.

ملكية





إن زيادة طبقات المبنى أو شققه على خمس ومجاوزة عدد ملاكها خمسة أشخاص يرتب أثره بنشأة إتحاد الملاك بقوة القانون (المادتان 862 مدني، 73 من القانون 94 لسنة 1977) ومدة الاتحاد وعدم بدئها إلا من تاريخ قيده بالوحدة المحلية المختصة (المادة 9 من النظام النموذجي الصادر به قرار وزير الإسكان 109 لسنة 1979) وجوب الرجوع للأصل المنصوص عليه في المادة (830) مدني قبل هذا التاريخ أمر مؤداه أن للشريك على الشيوع إتخاذ ما يلزم لحفظ المال الشائع بإعتباره أصيلاً عن نفسه ووكيلاً عن سائر الشركة ما لم يعترض أحدهم على عمله.

(الطعن رقم 2442 لسنة 57 ق – جلسة 22/4/2003)

فالقاعدة :

أن النص في المادة (73) من القانون رقم 49 لسنة 1977 في شأن تأجير وبيع الأماكن وتنظيم العلاقة بين المؤجر والمستأجر الذي أبقى عليها القانون رقم 136 لسنة 1981 قد نصت على أن ينشأ بقوة القانون إتحاد الملاك المنصوص عليه في الملاك المنصوص عليه في المادة (862) من القانون المدني إذا زادت طوابق المبنى أو شققه على خمس، وجاوز عدد ملاكها خمسة أشخاص إلا أن مدة هذا الاتحاد لا تبدأ – وعلى ما نصت عليه المادة التاسعة من النظام النموذجي له – الذي صدر به قرار وزير الإسكان رقم 109 لسنة 1979 – إلا من تاريخ قيده بالوحدة المحلية المختصة، وعلى ذلك فإنه قبل قيد الإتحاد وتعيين مأمور له يرجع إلى الأصل العام المنصوص عليه في المادة (830) مدني وهو أن يكون لكل شريك على الشيوع أن يتخذ من الوسائل ما يلزم لحفظ المال الشائع، ويعتبر فيما يقوم به من أعمال في هذا الصدد أصيلاً عن نفسه ووكيلاً عن سائر الشركة طالما لم يعترض أحد منهم على عمله.

إن الوحدة المحلية الواقعة بدائرتها العقار وإختصاصها بفحص الشكاوى والتظلمات المقدمة من ذوي الشأن في قرارات إتحاد الملاك أو تصرفات مأموره. المادة (75) من القانون 49 لسنة 1977. موافقة الجمعية العمومية على ما قام به الأخير من أعمال صيانة. لا تحول دون حق أعضائها في الإطلاع على مستندات الصرف وتقديم الشكاوى في هذا الخصوص للجهات المختصة ومنها الوحدة آنفة البيان. عدم إعتبار ذلك تشكيكاً في أمانة مأمور الاتحاد.

(الطعن رقم 2633 لسنة 72 ق – جلسة 22/4/2003)

فالقاعدة :

أنه لا تنهض موافقة الجمعية العمومية على ما قام به – مأمور إتحاد الملاك – من أعمال صيانة حائلاً دون حق الطاعن بصفته أحد أعضائها في الإطلاع على مستندات الصرف وتقديم ما يراه من شكاوى في هذا الخصوص للجهات المختصة – ومنها الوحدة المحلية الواقع بدائرتها العقار وفقاً لما تقضي به المادة (75) من القانون 49 لسنة 1977 من تولى تلك الوحدة فحص الشكاوى والتظلمات التي تقدم من ذوي الشأن في قرارات الاتحاد أو تصرفات المأمور – الذي لا يتصور أن تكون بمنأى عن الرقابة – مما لا يستقيم معه أن يعد مجرد البدء في ممارسة هذه الرقابة بمثابة تشكيك في أمانة مأمور الاتحاد. والقول بغير ذلك يعد قيداً على ممارسة حق الرقابة قد يصل إلى حد سلبه بالأحجام عن إستعماله خشية المساءلة.

إن تشغيل وإستغلال المناجم والمحاجر وملحقاتها على نحو محدد لا يجوز الخروج عليه. وجوب أن يكون إستغلال المحجر بتراخيص وعقود يصدر بها قرار من الوزير المختص أو من ينيبه عنه وحظر التنازل عن هذه التراخيص إلى الغير إلا بموافقة الوزير المختص يجعل مخالفة ذلك يرتب أثره في جزاء جنائي يوقع على المتنازل والمتنازل إليه، وإعتباره هذه القواعد آمرة متعلقة بالنظام العام أمر مؤداه إمتناع مناهضتها على الأفراد (المواد 25، 26، 40، 43، 44 من القانون 86 لسنة 1956 بشأن المناجم والمحاجر و85 من قرار وزير الصناعة 69 لسنة 1959 باللائحة التنفيذية و93 من اللائحة).

(الطعن رقم 1339 لسنة 72 ق – جلسة 28/1/2003)

فالقاعدة :

إن النص في المادة (25) من القانون رقم 86 لسنة 1956 بشأن المناجم والمحاجر على أن "تكون الأولوية للمصري على الأجنبي في الحصول على تراخيص استغلال المحاجر "وفي المادة (26) منه على أنه أن "يصدر عقد الإستغلال للمدة التي يحددها الطالب بقرار من وزير التجارة والصناعة أو من ينيبه عنه "وفي المادة (40) على أن "لا يجوز النزول عن التراخيص والعقود التي تصدر بالتطبيق لأحكام هذا القانون إلى الغير إلا بموافقة وزير التجارة والصناعة......... وفي حالة المخالفة يجوز للوزير أن يقرر إلغاء الترخيص أو العقد"، وفي المادة (43) على أن "يعاقب بعقوبة السرقة أو الشروع فيها كل من استخرج أو شرع في إستخراج مواد معدنية من المناجم أو أي مادة من مواد المحاجر بدون ترخيص"، وفي المادة (44) على أن "مع عدم الإخلال بأية عقوبة أشد منصوص عليها قانوناً يعاقب كل من يخالف أحكام هذا القانون والقرارات الصادرة تنفيذاً له بغرامة لا تقل عن عشرة جنيهات ولا تجاوز مائتي جنيه وتحدد مصلحة المناجم والمحاجر مهلة لإزالة المخالفة "والنص في المادة 85 من قرار وزير الصناعة رقم 69 لسنة 1959 بشأن اللائحة التنفيذية للقانون سالف الذكر على أن "لا يجوز التنازل عن عقد الإستغلال أو إشراك الغير فيه إلا بعد موافقة الوزير أو من ينيبه على ذلك كتاباً مقدماً "وفي المادة (63) من اللائحة ذاتها على أن "إذا ارتكب المستغل مخالفة لأي حكم من أحكام هذه اللائحة......... يكون للوزير أو من ينيبه حق إلغاء عقده دون حاجة إلى إجراءات قضائية أو غيرها" – يدل على أن المشرع قصد تشغيل وإستغلال المناجم والمحاجر وملحقاتها كأحواض التشوين على نحو محدد لا يجوز الخروج عليه إلتزاماً بمقتضيات الصالح العام وتحقيقاً للغاية التي هدف إليها وهي – وعلى ما جاء بالمذكرة الإيضاحية للقانون المشار إليه "تشجيع وتنظيم إستغلال الثروة المعدنية، والكشف عنها" – مما يعود بأكبر النفع على النهضة الصناعية، ويساهم بنصيب أوفر في زيادة الدخل القومي للبلاد "فأوجب أن يكون إستغلال المحجر بتراخيص وعقود يصدر بها قرار من الوزير المختص أو من ينيبه عنه، وحظر التنازل عن هذه التراخيص إلى الغير إلا بموافقة الوزير المختص، ورتب على مخالفة ذلك جزاء جنائياً يوقع على المتنازل إعمالاً لحكم المادة (44) من القانون 86 لسنة 1956، وعلى المتنازل إليه إعمالاً لحكم المادة (43) منه، ومن ثم فإن القواعد التي نظم بها المشرع هذه المسألة تعتبر من القواعد الآمرة المتعلقة بالنظام العام قصد بها تحقيق مصلحة عامة اقتصادية تتعلق بنظام المجتمع الأعلى وتعلو على مصالح الأفراد مما يوجب عليهم جميعاً مراعاتها وعدم مناهضتها بإتفاقات فيما بينهم حتى لو حققت هذه الإتفاقات لهم مصالح فردية لأن المصالح الفردية لا تقوم أمام المصلحة العامة.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

نقـــض





إن المصلحة في الطعن وإختلافها عن المصلحة في الدعوى والطعن بالنقض ليس إمتداداً للخصومة المطروحة على محكمة الموضوع أمر مؤداه زوال المصلحة في الطعن بزوال الحكم المحكم المطعون فيه ووجوب الحكم بإنتهاء الخصومة في الطعن وليس بعدم قبوله، وزوال المصلحة في الدعوى وإختلاف أثره على الخصومة في الطعن تبعاً لكل حالة طبقاً للقانون.

(الطعن رقم 6217 لسنة 65 ق – جلسة 25/11/2002) (إيجارات)

فالقاعدة :

أن المصلحة في الطعن – وهو إجراء – غير المصلحة في الدعوى التي تتصل دائماً بموضوعها، ولأن الطعن بالنقض ليس امتدادا للخصومة المطروحة على محكمة الموضوع وإنما مخاصمة للحكم فإن المصلحة في الطعن تزول بزوال الحكم المطعون فيه كتنازل المطعون ضده عن الحكم أو نقضه تبعاً لنقض حكم سابق أو إلغائه في إلتماس إعادة نظر ففي هذه الأحوال يتعين على المحكمة أن تقضي بإنتهاء الخصومة في الطعن ولا تقضي بعدم قبوله، أما إذا زالت المصلحة في الدعوى فإن تأثير ذلك على الخصومة في الطعن لا تقضي بعدم قبوله، أما إذا زالت المصلحة في الدعوى فإن تأثير ذلك على الخصومة في الطعن يختلف تبعاً لكل حالة إذ قد تنقلب مصلحة الطاعن في الإستمرار في نظر طعنه إلى مصلحة نظرية أو يصبح الطعن غير منتج إذا كان بقاء الحكم المطعون فيه لا يؤثر على المركز القانوني للطاعن، وقد يقتضي الأمر نقض الحكم المطعون فيه لإزالة حجيته وأثاره على المركز القانوني للطاعن ثم الحكم في موضوع الدعوى بإنتهاء الخصومة أو رفضها إلى غير ذلك من الفروض التي تتغير بحسب الأحوال وبحسب موضوع كل دعوى.

إن الأوامر الصادر بوقف تنفيذ الأحكام المطعون فيها بالنقض. أحكام وقتية. عدم تقييدها المحكمة عند الفصل في الطعن أو نيلها من قوة الأمر المقضي لتلك الأحكام. إنسحاب أثرها على ما تم من إجراءات التنفيذ قبل صدورها. مؤداه. إعتبار الإجراءات كأن لم تكن وأحقية المحكوم عليه في طلب إعادة الحال إلى ما كانت عليه وقت تقديم طلب الوقف. الحكم الصادر به. سند تنفيذي لهذه الإعادة ومانع من مباشرة أية سلطات حتى تاريخ الفصل في الطعن.

(الطعن رقم 2911 لسنة 72 ق – جلسة 22/4/2003)

فالقاعدة :

أن الأوامر الصادرة بوقف تنفيذ الأحكام المطعون فيها بطريق النقض وإن كانت أحكاماً وقتية لا تقيد المحكمة عند الفصل في الطعن ولا تنال من قوة الأمر المقضي التي تحوزها تلك الأحكام إلا أن أثرها ينسحب على ما يكون قد تم من إجراءات التنفيذ قبل صدورها فتعتبر هذه الإجراءات كأن لم تكن ويحق للمحكوم عليه أن يطلب إعادة الحال إلى ما كانت عليه وقت تقديم طلب وقف التنفيذ ويعتبر الحكم الصادر بالوقف سنداً تنفيذياً لهذه الإعادة ومانعاً من مباشرة أية سلطات حتى تاريخ الفصل في الطعن.

هيئات عامة





إن الوزارات والمصالح والهيئات العامة والوحدات الإقتصادية وأصحاب الأعمال بالقطاع الخاص والنقابات المهنية والعمالية التي تتولى بنفسها رعاية المنتسبين إليها علاجياً. وجوب تقدمها خلال ستة أشهر من تاريخ العمل بالقانون 126 لسنة 1981 إلى المجلس التابع للهيئة العامة للتأمين الصحية بنظمها العلاجية المعمول به لديها. تخلفها عن ذلك أو إمتناعه عن تنفيذ قرارات المجلس بشأنها. إلتزامها بدفع الإشتراكات المقررة بالقانون 79 لسنة 1975 عن مدة هذا التخلف أو الإمتناع. (المادتان 4، 5 من القانون الأول).

(الطعن رقم 766 لسنة 72 ق – جلسة 9/3/2003)

فالقاعدة :

أن المشرع فيما ضمنه نص المادة الرابعة من القانون 126 لسنة 1981 بإنشاء المجلس الأعلى للرعاية العلاجية التأمينية أوجب على جميع الوزارات والمصالح والهيئات العامة والوحدات الإقتصادية وأصحاب الأعمال بالقطاع الخاص والنقابات المهنية والعمالية التي تتولى بنفسها رعاية المنتسبين إليها علاجياً التقدم خلال ستة أشهر من تاريخ العمل بهذا القانون إلى المجلس التابع للهيئة المطعون ضده بالنظام العلاجي المعمول به لديها. ثم نص في المادة الخامسة منه على أن: - "إذا لم تقدم أية جهة من الجهات المشار إليها بالمادة السابقة نظامها إلى المجلس في الموعد المشار إليه، أو خالفت قرارات المجلس الأعلى بشأنها إلتزمت بدفع قيمة الإشتراكات المقررة بمقتضى الحكام قانون التأمين الاجتماعي الصادر بالقانون 79 لسنة 1975 للمؤمن عليهم وذلك عن المدة التي تخلفت فيها عن تقديم النظام أو امتنعت عن تنفيذ قرار المجلس، فإذا لم يكن المنتسبون للجهة المذكورة خاضعين لنظام الأجور إلتزمت الجهة بأن تدفع سنوياً ما يعادل 50% من قيمة الإشتراك السنوي الذي يؤديه العضو المنتسب للإستفادة من الخدمة العلاجية أو جنيه واحد أيهما أقل عن مدة التخلف عن كل عضو مستفيد.." وبذلك فرض المشرع جزاء على الجهات المنصوص عليها بالمادة الرابعة في القانون سالف الذكر إذا لم تلتزم بأن تعرض على المجلس الأعلى للرعاية العلاجية التأمينية وخلال المدة المحددة بها – ستة أشهر من تاريخ العمل به – الوثائق الخاصة بنظمها العلاجية أو لم تلتزم بقرارات المجلس بشأنها – وفقاً لما تقضي به المادة الخامسة من ذات القانون – بالإشتراكات المقررة بالقانون 79 لسنة 1975

----------

